# PCMCIA Wireless and Operation not permitted

## neoTheCat

hello.

i lokked, but i could not find the answer anywhere.

i followed the notes at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26716&highlight=wireless+pcmcia

my card is recognized, but i got this error message during bootup:

```
cardmgr[2579]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs`

cardmgr[2579]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 0 failed: Operation not permitted
```

the modules are all loaded, but i do not get a network device...

thanks for any help,

-- neoTheCat

----------

## kerframil

Hi there. I've recently been experiencing the same problem and it is a considerable source of frustration I can assure you! What is odd is that PCMCIA services worked perfectly from the very first time I setup Gentoo on this laptop. However, having dabbled with 2.6 very briefly I started getting these messages.

I remove all traces of 2.6, remove module-init-tools, rebuild modutils (all against clean kernel sources) and tried rebuilding my kernel - but to no avail.

I'll probably end up re-installing from scratch due to some new ebuilds which have made it into Portage recently. However, if I can find out anything I will post back here.

----------

## mrljt

I had similiar errors on my HP ze4200 with a Netgear MA401.  After doing too much searching, I found that adding 'irq_list=0' to PCIC_OPTS line in /etc/conf.d/pcmcia did the trick.

----------

## farphel

I'm getting the same error.  I've read through the forums extensively and tried various combinations of kernel modules, pcmcia-cs, linux-wlan-ng.  I've managed to get my wireless card (Linksys WPC11 Prism2 chipset) recognized both with linux-wlan-ng AND with the kernel hermes modules.  However, either way I get the dreaded "Operation not permitted" error!

Using the kernel's hermes modules, pcmcia-cs loads the orinico_cs driver, but linux-wlan-ng loads the prism2_cs driver.

I've been at it for about a month now.  The thing that really hurst is that it used to work under Debian (woody).  When I had it working then, I wasn't using either builtin kernel modules or linux-wlan-ng; I was just using the modules that came with pcmcia-cs.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

----------

## kerframil

Problem solved (at least in my case)   :Smile: 

It seems that the GrSecurity kernel patch was preventing my cardbus services from working properly. For the record, I had grsec set to the "Low" profile and the problem occurred in both the 2.4.20-wolk4.3s and 2.4.20-wolk4.4s kernels (I have not tried any other sources in conjunction with grsec on this laptop). Disabling it completely seemed to do the trick.

----------

## tdb

You know what, I had a similar problem; only in my case it was theds.o module that was giving me "operation not permitted." After two days of messing with it, I think I found what caused my problem. IIRC, there were a few updates to pcmcia config files recently. After reading this thread, I checked /etc/conf.d/pcmcia and tried adding the "irq_list=0" mentioned above. Didn't work. But what I did notice was that the "PCIC=" line above it was empty. The comments in the file said to select either i82365 or tcic. Mine was empty. I put in "i82365" and lo and behold, it worked. Remeber those config file updates? Turns out one of them is to /etc/conf.d/pcmcia. The most recent one adds i82365 and tcic to the PCIC line. I bet what happened was an earlier update made that line blank. (my problems started two days ago, and I seem to recall using etc-update about that time.) What made me think about it more was I tried eight different kernel compiles with four different kernel sources, and had the exact same problem every time. Everything seems to work fine for now, but we'll see after a few days. I'm not sure if this should be entered into bugtrack, because it seems the latest etc-update fixes it. We'll see.

----------

## tdb

Update: got pcmcia to start ok, but not it won't load any of my cards' modules. Still getting "operation not permitted" on hostap_cs and pcmf502re (my ms and belkin wireless cards) and tulip_cs (my gf's SMC 10/100 card.

----------

## tdb

Tracked it down. It was fsking systrace. I had it enabled in all the kernels I tried over the past few days. Just did the Gentoo live cd sources without systrace, and it works now. Try a kernel without systrace. It's in "General Settings" I think.

----------

## kerframil

Good call, tdb! I recall enabling that (on the basis that I would install the user-land tools and figure out how to use it at one point) and it might well be that I had it enabled at the time that I experienced this problem.

Systrace is a nice idea but I've heard it has holes, so I will stick to grsec/pax and other hardening methodologies as appropriate I reckon  :Wink: 

----------

## tdb

 *kerframil wrote:*   

> Good call, tdb! I recall enabling that (on the basis that I would install the user-land tools and figure out how to use it at one point) and it might well be that I had it enabled at the time that I experienced this problem.
> 
> Systrace is a nice idea but I've heard it has holes, so I will stick to grsec/pax and other hardening methodologies as appropriate I reckon 

 

Exactly the same reason I had it enabled. I don't have time to play with it for now. My next thing is to figure out why my fan is running 24/7 with this new kernel. (I have acpi and cpu frequency scaling on, but the scaling doesn't seem to work properly.)

----------

